# 2009 Coleman Camping Trailer brochure



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

The 2009 Coleman Camping Trailer brochure is finalized and copies should be sent to the dealers soon. The PDF file will be available once the new web site is up.

In the mean time I scanned all 20 pages and you can access the brochure at my SmugMug site. The best way to view each page is using the X3 large photo size. You might want to print pages 12 and 13 so you can compare the demensions and capacities of the Highlander, Americana, Americana LE and Destiny series.

Ruide


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this Ruide, I am sure this will be beneficial to many campers out there.


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

those are pretty nice, any clue if they plan on make any travel trailers again? I've seen a few Coleman TT out camping. Altho' I think all of them where expandables...not sure. My brother and sister in law have a nice Coleman popup, bought it about 7-8 years ago.


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Mike, Fleetwood kept the TT division and only sold the Folding Trailer company to FTCA Inc. Blackstreet, who owns FTCA, plans to make it more profitable and sell it to someone else within a couple years. So I don't really see them branching in the the TT business.

Ruide


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

heruide said:


> Mike, Fleetwood kept the TT division and only sold the Folding Trailer company to FTCA Inc. Blackstreet, who owns FTCA, plans to make it more profitable and sell it to someone else within a couple years. So I don't really see them branching in the the TT business.
> 
> Ruide


:thumbup1: I'm not in a market for a camper, but have always like Colemans.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Very nice Ruide, thanks for taking the time to share this. Even though I am not looking at the moment, I like to stay in touch with the new ones out there.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Ruide,

Please update on things as well. I know myself, as many others, would like to know how things are. We continue to keep you in our thoughts.


----------



## amy0807 (Aug 13, 2008)

I second that, mailfire. Heruide was on my mind yesterday. Hope all is well and you are on the mend!


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Folks,

There were a number of questions that were asked here and in other discussion groups regarding the new Coleman Trailers brochure. I've gotten answers from FTCA and hope this explains some of the differences between this year's brochure and previous brochures.

Ruide
___________________________________________________________________________________________________
Question: Both the Mesa and Sun Valley are listed at the same closed length of 19'2" but shouldn't the Sun Valley be 2' shorter (it was 17' 2" last year. 

Answer: It should have been 17'2". That was a misprint. 

Question: Is it true that the dinette/bed for the Mesa and Sun Valley models are different sizes (71"x 43" versus 66"x41")? 

Answer: The dinette/bed for the Mesa and the Sun Valley should be (66"x41") 

Question: Page 8 top left corner suggest that the Avalon, Niagrara and Saratoga all have solidwall bathrooms but the Saratoga has either a cabinet or cassatte potti. 

Answer: Yes, it probably should say Except Saratoga. Wanted to show them that one was available. 

Question: Page 9 top left corner suggest that all the Americana series have full bathroom when that is only true for the Utah. The Bayside comes with either a cabinet or cassette potti and the Mesa doesn't have anything. 

Answer: Yes, but it does show what it will look like with the Cassette Potti or the Cassette Potti/Shower Model. It should say except Mesa. 

Question: Page 14 top left corner suggest that all the Evolution series have full bathroom, however the Cobalt doesn't have anything and the E4 has a hard wall. 

Answer: Yes, but again it just shows what the bathroom will look like in the E2 and E3, so they get an idea. It should say except Cobalt, E1, and E4. We just wanted to give them a look at what the bathroom would look like and so they know it is available.

Question: The Highlanders have increased in dry weight Avalon (90 lbs) Niagara (109 lbs) and Saratoga (60 lbs) while the Gross vehicle weight ratings are still the same. So folks are asking where did the extra weight come from? 

Answer: The Highlander Series have increased in weights due new step and the power lift motor being a standard feature and the different motor used from this year to last year. Also, other materials change as well and in turn changes the weight of the final product. 

Question: It looks as if the 2009 Westlake gained 20 lbs dry weight. A difference seems to be that this years model has a stepper door. Last year's Westlake had the cassette potti and shower as standard. However, the 2009 floor plan on page 13 shows just a cabinet and the cassette potti or cassette potti and shower as options. So shouldn't the 2009 base unit with the stepper door be lighter than last year's? 

Answer: For the Westlake we just published the heaviest configuration and last year it was the lightest. An error on our part. 

Question: The Cobalt gained 25 lbs, the E1 120 lbs, the E2 has gained a wopping 160 lbs and the E3 only 65 lbs. The E4 did not change. Are we going to have to put the Coleman Camping trailers on a diet? 

Answer: The same thing here is just the difference in materials and the new features like the Krystal Kote body panels, wall paneling, countertops, etc. that make the weights slightly higher.


----------

